# Where to buy a jointer motor?



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I inherited a 4" jointer without a motor. 
*Delta Homecraft Jointer 4" Model No. 37-110*

I looked up the model # (IT is a Rockwell/Delta) here is the link 

http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/delta-homecraft-jointer.html

I am looking for something that is relatively affordable, although I don't mind spending a little more to get the right thing. It recommends a 1/3rd HP motor that turns at 1725 rpm. After reading several posts about jointer motors on this site I am looking to get a 1/2 hp motor that turns at 1725 rpm.

I am having some trouble finding one on the Net'. There is a Harbor Freight near me. I am loathe to buy some of the POS items they have there. A buddy told me that they would have something though. 

Before I go to HF can someone recommend a spot to purchase a replacement motor?


----------



## Rick Mathison (Jun 16, 2010)

You could start your search here at Grainger.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...&op=search&Ntt=electric+motors&N=0&sst=subset

Rick


----------



## 2bigfeet (Jan 24, 2011)

Grizzly...


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

Bought my 1/2 hp at Harbor Freight.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

How much CHeese? DO you like it? Problems?


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

i have the same model jointer, i know its overkill but i have a 1725rpm 1hp motor, the motor is also attached to a table saw


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

There are many electric motors on ebay new and used at great prices. I just picked up a used 1hp motor off a table saw for $50.


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

wilbwworker said:


> How much CHeese? DO you like it? Problems?


No problems so far, don't remember the price, but < $100.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I always watch craigslist if I need a motor. If you have a little patience you can get one for a great deal. I have bought a 1750 rpm 1 1/2 hp motor and a 3450 rpm 1 1/2 each for $100.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=10-1785&catname=electric
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=10-2550&catname=electric
These among other motor available. I've done a lot of business with them over the years and never had any problems.:thumbsup:


----------



## jacobsk (Jan 19, 2010)

Roger Newby said:


> http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=10-1785&catname=electric
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=10-2550&catname=electric
> These among other motor available. I've done a lot of business with them over the years and never had any problems.:thumbsup:


I've also done a bunch of business with surpluscenter, they have alot of good stuff besides motors too... but yeah they were the first place that popped in my mind when I saw this thread.

craigslist has some bargains too, I picked up my 4th 3hp Craftsman 113 saw in late December for a whopping $20... I have yet to pay more than $40 for one :laughing:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

craigslist has some bargains too, I picked up my 4th 3hp Craftsman 113 saw in late December for a whopping $20... I have yet to pay more than $40 for one :laughing:[/QUOTE]

3hp huh! In Mr. Craftsman dreams! I guess they can decide how to measure hp anyway they want!
It kills me to see saws and air compressors from Sears and others, listed as 3hp, when the motor only draws 12 amps (1hp at best)
Sort of the opposite of the early muscle cars, being rated below their actual hp.
A 1 hp motor is on the edge, running on a 15 amp/110 volt circuit.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

Buy at least 1/2hp. Before you buy a 1725 rpm motor, try to remove the pulley from your old one. I think it is an odd ball size, and it will be very brittle and problbly breadk. Don't ask why I know. You will probably want a 3450 RPM motor and a new pulley. The new pulley will need to be slightly larger than the joionter pulley. You are shooting for about 4000 to 4200 rpm at the jointer head.
Dan


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Motor-1-2-HP-Single-Phase-1725-RPM-TEFC-110V-220V/G2528


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If you mentioned your area, someone might have a motor on their motor shelf and offer it for sale. I know I have a 3/4hp one. In SW Florida.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Where are you at? I have the 1/3 HP motor sittiing in my garage right now collecting dust if you want it. It's heavy though so shipping would suck, but if you are close it's yours.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

I am in Western MA. Let me figure out the shipping from SD. I think it might be prohibitive although I appreciate the offer. I will check it out on the UPS website. These tips are great. I don't have the pulley anymore, don't ask, but the manual says I need a 6.5" pulley. 

One question I do have is should I exceed the 1750 rpm that is recommended in the manual? Someone above said I should shoot for 4000 rpm +? Is this a good idea? I don't have a lot of experience with the jointer. I used it a few times before the motor took a nose dive. I was just getting used to how it worked so I don't have a ton of experience to draw from here.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the 1725 is the motor rpm speed, the different pulley sizes will increase or decrease the cutterhead speed accordingly. I don't know that I've seen, at least in woodworking machines, motors that are different than 1725 or 3450. I am sure they exist but those seem to be the standard.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

If you have to purchase a new pulley, then definitely try to find a 3450 rpm motor. The pulley and the belt will be cheaper. The pulley will be easier to find. Measure the pulley on the jointer and calculate the motor pulley size. If the jointer pulley is 3" then the motor pulley would be 3.5" diameter. (jointer pulley X 4000 / 3450 = motor pulley)

If I remember correctly your jointer pulley is about 2-3/4" diameter. A 3.5" motor pulley would yield 4390 rpm. Still acceptable.

If you have your old pulley and go to a 3450 rpm motor, you need a motor pulley half the diameter of your old one.

Hope this clears your mind instead of cluttering it. 

Both versions of the old 4" Deltas were good machines once sharpened and tuned. I've worked on a few. I use my 4" more than my 6". The only thing wrong with a 4" is it is not an 8".

Dan


----------

